# فهرس مواضيع الفيديوهات التعليميه



## zanitty (10 مايو 2012)

​​ *4. فهرس مواضيع الفيديوهات التعليميه *

​*
i.فيديوهات التكييف و التبريد
*​ 



[*=right]ملف بوربوينت لشرح أنواع الطلبمات
 
[*=right]المحابــــــــــــــــس كمان وكمان 
[*=right]المحـــــــــــــــــــــــابس بالفيديو موضوع جديد 
[*=right]تعرف على أجزاء التكييف المركزي بالفلاش مع كيفية العمل و اختيار القطع وكاتالوجات القطع 
[*=right]ملف رائع عن المضخات وشرح بسيط بالعربي 
[*=right]ملف بوربوينت لشرح أنواع الطلبمات 
[*=right]مجموعة فيديوات مباشة عن أعمال تركيب تدفئة وتكييف 
[*=right]فيديو Learn How Come Annual Air Conditioner Maintenance is a Must 
[*=right]فيديو تعليمي كيفية تغيير فلتر الهواء الرئيسية 
[*=right]How to Maintain the Air Conditioning Units on Your Homeفيديو 
[*=right]لو عاوز تتعلم تركيب التكييف بجد بالصور والشرح من الف الى الياء 
[*=right]شرح تكييف السيارة وبالعربى (فيديو) 
[*=right]افضل مواقع تعليم التبريد و التكييف و التكييف المركزى بالفيديو 
[*=right]افضل انيماشين عن الاتشيلر على الاطلاق 
[*=right]بالفيديو كورس كامل محاضرات اكبر الجامعات فى التبريد و التكييف

[*=right]سؤال

[*=right]فيديو يوضح تركيب جهاز تكييف اسبليت
[*=right]مجموعة من الفيديوهات المصورة لأعمال صيانة أجهزة التبريد والتكييف كهربيا
[*=right]ادخل والله لن تندم
[*=right]سلسلة من الفيديو تشرح اسباب عطل الضاغط 
 

*ii. فيديوهات الاعمال الصحيه و الرى
*​ 


[*=right]المحابــــــــــــــــس كمان وكمان
 
[*=right]المحـــــــــــــــــــــــابس بالفيديو موضوع جديد 
[*=right]ملف رائع عن المضخات وشرح بسيط بالعربي 
[*=right]ملف بوربوينت لشرح أنواع الطلبمات 
 

*iii. فيديوهات اعمال الحريق
*​ 


[*=right]المحابــــــــــــــــس كمان وكمان
 
[*=right]المحـــــــــــــــــــــــابس بالفيديو موضوع جديد 
[*=right]ملف رائع عن المضخات وشرح بسيط بالعربي 
[*=right]ملف بوربوينت لشرح أنواع الطلبمات
[*=right]خطوات منظمه لتعلم تصميم شبكات الحريق 
 

*iv. فيديوهات الغازات الطبيه 
*​ 


[*=right]المحابــــــــــــــــس كمان وكمان
 
[*=right]المحـــــــــــــــــــــــابس بالفيديو موضوع جديد
 
 

*v. فيديوهات اخرى*​ 


[*=right]مقدمة عن مرجل صغير
[*=right]فيديوهات لبرنامج التصميم والتصنيع cad cam 
 
​
*
*​ ​​


----------

